# Jig Paint



## Popeye (Oct 15, 2008)

I mostly use jigs when fishing the chain and since I cast up to and against rocks and concrete walls they have been getting chipped and many are bare lead. What is the best (read as most durable) paint to be using in this case? These are weedless but the weed guard is wire, not fiber so heat is not an issue.


----------



## Mac (Oct 15, 2008)

powder painting is quite tough, also on regular paint, even acrylic craft paint, you can overcoat with epoxy....that's the only two I know may be tough enough. After that, when either fails, you can touch them up quickly with nail polish.


----------



## BLK fisher (Oct 15, 2008)

I would definately powdercoat them. I did some jigheads and they hold up well. I ordered the powdercoat from BPS.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 15, 2008)

if you have an old oven or kiln go with powdercoat, otherwise I've used the rubberized paint from Bass Pro and it's pretty good. A guy on Ultimate Bass told me that if you paint you should prep with alcohol to totally degrease them and then clear coat with 5 minute epoxy.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't have an "extra" oven, just the one my wife bakes in. Prolly not a good idea?


----------



## Mattman (Oct 16, 2008)

Powder coat.

I use an old toaster oven. I set it upside down and hang the jigs from their hooks on the rack.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 16, 2008)

Just go with bare lead - I think it tastes better then flavored lead anyway


----------



## redbug (Oct 16, 2008)

If you want them to last just get some sally Hansen's HARD AS NAILS clear coat and put a few coats on the bottom of the jig it will last for a few trips..
Wayne


----------

